# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Semmering ÖM 2011 Foto-Thread

## noox

Sammeln wir hier Links zu Fotogalerien. Falls ihr Fotogalerien findet, postet bitte den Link hier herein. Ich kopiere ihn dann in diesen ersten Post. 

Außerdem könnt ihr hier Foto-Anfragen starten. Am besten Startnummer und Mail-Adresse angeben. Manche Fotografen sind so nett und senden dann Fotos zu. 

Vorher noch die News:
Riders Blog: Markus Pekoll Staatsmeister 2011 (inkl. Link zu den Ergebnislisten)


*Galerien:*
Downhill ÖM Semmering 2011 - Warm Up Freitag von Rüdiger Jahnel auf downhill-rangers.com
1. Lauf auf rooksta.com
2. Lauf auf rooksta.com
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill AUT & HUN Staatsmeisterschaft auf bikeparksemmering.at
ÖM Semmering von Reini


*Facebook-Galerien:*
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill warm-up 27. Mai 2011 von Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering 
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill seeding run 28. May 2011 von Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering 
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill AUT & HUN Champs - the race 29. May 2011 von Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering 
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill 2011 - Österreichische & Ungarische Staatsmeisterschaft von Gerd Pachauer
5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill 2011 von Bastian Meier
ÖM Semmering 2011 von Verticalracing Villach
Österr. Meisterschaften DH von Nora P.
Österreichische Staatsmeisterschaft 2011 von Valentin M.
Semmering Impressions von Wolfgang H.


*Videos:*
Bikepark Semmering Podcast #2: 5. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
Zauberberg Downhill AUT & HUN Staatsmeisterschaft 2011 auf rooksta.com
Staatsmeisterschaft Semmering auf rooksta.com


*Foto-Anfragen:*

19 jailone (ät) gmx.at 
35 leo.koellner(ät)gmx.net
36 streetbiker (äääd) gmx.at
37 patrick.kontschieder (ät) gmx.at
61 mario.reinbacher (äät) hotmail.com

218 werner.jessner {ät} gmail.com

309 stefanie.miskulnig (ät) gmx.at

405   e_aydinrs4 (ät) hotmail.com 
416 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
448 kath88 (ät) gmx.at
457 jailone (ät) gmx.at 
481 smayer (ääääät) progis.com
482 mayerhofer.alex (ät) gmx.at
495 peterpingitzer (ät) gmx.at
501 pagey
510 bike (at) downhill-rangers.com
511 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
523 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
525 st.szigeti (ät) bkf.at
537 bitte an: andy_witt (ät) gmx.at

701 marcus (ÄT) allcom.at

808: florentin.haunold (ÄT) gmx.at
833  oli.koehler (ätt) gmx.at

----------


## Mergol

www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...atsmeistersch/

----------


## schüsselsprung

Anfrage: 

482
mayerhofer.alex (ät) gmx.at

dankee

plus :
448
 kath88 (ät) gmx.at

thx

----------


## szigeti

Falls irgendwer fotos von Nr. 525 hat bitte an st.szigeti(ät)bkf.at senden!

gelbes demo, schwarzer helm, TroyLee Gwandl

THX

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Auf www.rooksta.com gefunden:
Fotos 1.Lauf
Fotos 2.Lauf

----------


## SithLord

Hallo

Wen jemand billder von: 416, 511, 523. Bitte an david dot cyclingpp a-t gmail dot com schiken.

DANKE!

----------


## Erwin

am besten wir schreiben gleich mal ein Liste.

Foto-Anfragen:

405   e_aydinrs4 (ät) hotmail.com 
482    e-mail ???????

510     bike at downhill-rangers.com 
525     st.szigeti(ät)bkf.at (gelbes demo, schwarzer helm, TroyLee Gwandl)

----------


## perkelino

218 an werner.jessner {ät} gmail.com
bittedankeherzlich!

----------


## Reini

Kennt jemand einen guten und gratis Dienst wo ich schnell Fotos raufladen kann?
Hab gestern ein paar (~400) gemacht, muss sie aber noch durchschauen.

Facebook will ich nicht unbedingt raufladen

----------


## zeromen

Nummer: 61  an mario.reinbacher(äät)hotmail.com


dankee

----------


## stefson

hi,

nr 309 bitte an stefanie dot miskulnig a-t gmx dot at 

danke  :Smile:

----------


## andwit

Nr. 537 bitte an:

andy_witt@gmx.at

DANKE!

----------


## somebody

www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2&l=c913fe4384

----------


## noox

> Kennt jemand einen guten und gratis Dienst wo ich schnell Fotos raufladen kann?
> Hab gestern ein paar (~400) gemacht, muss sie aber noch durchschauen.
> 
> Facebook will ich nicht unbedingt raufladen


Ich finde Google Picasa super. Da gibt es ein Programm, mit dem das relativ easy geht. Und du hast glaube ich 1GB frei. Per Link freischaltbar für alle. Kannst entweder fullsize oder automatisch verkleinert raufladen lassen.

----------


## Umar

ergebnisse?

----------


## noox

Hier findest den Link. Inkl. erster Bericht von Pekoll: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/63...r-2011-dh.html

Mein Bericht folgt noch.

----------


## klamsi

Auf der seite gibts a kleines Video:

www.rooksta.com/video/watch/dBdJYuB2

----------


## zeromen

fotos mit nr 481 bitte an smayer(ääääät)progis.comdonkt

----------


## noox

ÖM Semmering 2011 von Verticalracing Villach

----------


## oliver01

Nummer 833  wenn  wer fotos hat bitte an oli dot koehler a-t gmx dot at  danke  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Downhill ÖM Semmering 2011 - Warm Up Freitag von Rüdiger Jahnel auf downhill-rangers.com

----------


## Reini

Ein kleines Preview, morgen hab ich dann Zeit sie bei Picasa raufzuladen  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Facebook: Österr. Meisterschaften DH von Nora P.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

Nr.808: florentin.haunold(ÄT)gmx.at
weiß/ orangenes trikot + silbernes rad


lg

----------


## Wild

NR: 701 An marcus(ÄT)allcom.at

rot/gelbes troylee combo mit orangen poc helm ;-)

----------


## pagey

hatte NR 501 !




> Downhill ÖM Semmering 2011 - Warm Up Freitag von Rüdiger Jahnel auf downhill-rangers.com


juhu da rü is der erste ders gschafft hat mich abzulichten .... pfaaaaah muss i schnö gwesen sein  :Smile:

----------


## gilledelatourette

fotos vo nr. 19 und 457 bitte an jailone a-t gmx dot at    danke !!

----------


## iPete

Würde mich sehr über Fotos von 495 freuen!

495: peterpingitzer a-t gmx dot at

Danke!

----------


## pAz

würd mich ebenfalls sehr über fotos freuen!

37 patrick.kontschieder (ät) gmx.at

----------


## Poison :)

#36  
streetbiker (äääd) gmx.at    :Smile:

----------


## noox

Facebook:
Österreichische Staatsmeisterschaft 2011 von Valentin M.

----------


## Sanchez

fotos von nr. 35 bitte an leo.koellner(ät)gmx.net

danke

----------


## noox

Nochmals gesammelt alle Anfragen (Hab's auch im Anfangs-Post aktualisiert):

19 jailone (ät) gmx.at 
35 leo.koellner(ät)gmx.net
36 streetbiker (äääd) gmx.at
37 patrick.kontschieder (ät) gmx.at
61 mario.reinbacher (äät) hotmail.com

218 werner.jessner {ät} gmail.com

309 stefanie.miskulnig (ät) gmx.at

405   e_aydinrs4 (ät) hotmail.com 
416 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
448 kath88 (ät) gmx.at
457 jailone (ät) gmx.at 
481 smayer (ääääät) progis.com
482 mayerhofer.alex (ät) gmx.at
495 peterpingitzer (ät) gmx.at
501 pagey
510 bike (at) downhill-rangers.com
511 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
523 david.cyclingpp (ät) gmail.com
525 st.szigeti (ät) bkf.at
537 bitte an: andy_witt (ät) gmx.at

701 marcus (ÄT) allcom.at

808: florentin.haunold (ÄT) gmx.at
833  oli.koehler (ätt) gmx.at


PS: Ich habe schon länger etwas eingebaut, dass E-Mail-Adresse - auch wenn korrekt mit @ geschrieben - nicht so leicht von Spam-Bots erkannt werden. Vermutlich mit der neuen Forumsversion funktioniert das nicht mehr 100%. Manche solche E-Mail-Adressen werden dann gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Ich muss mir das mal ansehen. In der Liste sind aber auch die drinnen, bei denen die E-Mail-Adresse nicht angezeigt wird - im Post selber ist die E-Mail nämlich gespeichert. Sie wird nur nicht angezeigt.

----------


## Jay09

Falls mich auch jemand geknippst hat..452 an jkleiner (ät) gmx.atschwarzes giant und rote royal feznmerci!

----------


## noox

Facebook: Semmering Impressions von Wolfgang H.

----------


## fatmojo

ANFRAGE: 

Startnummer 509

thx Matt

matthias.schloegl(ät)gmx.at

----------


## M.P.

Startnummer 236 
entweder blaues oder rotes troy lee gwandl, rotes makulu

bitte an churrol a-t gmx dot net senden

THX

----------


## .maraio.

Würd mich auch über fotos freuen.

Nummer 201  ma05vienna (äht) hotmail.com

Hab ca. ausgesehen wie dieses smiley  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Repay

Wenn wer Fotos von der Startnummer 823 hat ( Schwarz, Orange, Gelbes Troy Lee Trikot, Gelbes 2011 Demo) bitte an christophrepay(ät)hotmail.com
mfG (:

----------


## Reini

Nachdem das raussuchen eine mordsarbeit ist

Hier der Link zum Album: Picasa Album

----------


## the_Butcher

462  aloiskroell(ät)gmx.at

Danke

----------


## pagey

danke reini !!!

----------


## Jay09

danke reini!!

----------


## amotion

Hier gibt's  den Link zu meinem Video!

LG

amotion

www.amotion.at

----------


## noox

Video: Staatsmeisterschaft Semmering auf rooksta.com

----------


## noox

Feines Video von der ÖM mit lässiger Action und Interviews der Top-Fahrer:

----------


## PoGa

Ups Falsches Thema - sorry!

----------

